# April 15th Vinces RETURN



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

hey,, graba bag of chips and some beers or pops, cuz this game is gonna be wiLD :banana:

If we do lose, that will really suck for everyon in the game and anyone hus a raptors fan


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

yes... cant wait... its going to be crazy... 

PS dont boo the guy


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It should be a hell of a game.
Hopefully we'll be at least motivated to win that one.
If you guys haven't found out about our bet with the Nets board, click here to find out.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

kirk_2003 said:


> yes... cant wait... its going to be crazy...
> 
> *PS dont boo the guy*


What are you crazy everbody is gonna be given Vince Hell Foe the Rest of his career. This game Vince is gonna feel the rath of the Raptors Fans. I mean come on he left the Raptors -------- and wining (SP?)in my mind he's only getting what he deserves. 

PS:BOO Him and Keep BOOING him until you can't BOO anymore


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

of u want to boo, boo,, if u dont, dont, cuz if u feel he brot joy and interest to u for bball, dont, but then again her ripped and tore apart our hearts, but in my opinion, i wouldn't boo


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I not only hope he gets booed, I hope he gets cups thrown at him and his legs broken.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Is this game by any chance going to be nationally televised? (In the States)


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

on his way to to the the the dressing room during half or after the game someone tosses bear on him.

boo him non stop.


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince has been playing great since the trade. The Nets are fighting for a playoff spot. I'm not making any predictions, but I bet Vince has this game circled on his calendar.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

As hard as it is to swallow, we might need to lose this game. Philly is maintaining a 1-2 game lead over Orlando and New Jersey. Us losing this game could make the difference between us picking 15th or 14-13th.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Drew said:


> Vince has been playing great since the trade. The Nets are fighting for a playoff spot. I'm not making any predictions, but I bet Vince has this game circled on his calendar.


Many people said the same about the previous game when the Raptors played the Nets in NJ, but Vince came up short on that one. It'll be interesting to see if how he performs when 19 thousand fans are booing him every time he touches the ball.


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

I use to think Vince would fake an injury so he wouldnt have to play in this game,


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I will take your adiive and boo the **** out of him


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Many people said the same about the previous game when the Raptors played the Nets in NJ, but Vince came up short on that one. It'll be interesting to see if how he performs when 19 thousand fans are booing him every time he touches the ball.



Very true


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> on his way to to the the the dressing room during half or after the game someone tosses bear on him.
> 
> boo him non stop.


 Wow, if someone threw a bear at Vince, I don't think he'd leave the stadium alive!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

if the ACC was smart they would hire alot of security. I doubt something would happen but you never know...


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

I dunno if we should boo him, remember all the time we boo McGrady and he has monster games against us


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> I dunno if we should boo him, remember all the time we boo McGrady and he has monster games against us


That's true, but I think McGrady is a player that gets motivated much easier than Vince. I don't think us booing him will make him play better.
I could be wrong...


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm Gon Buy Tickets.. 5 Of Ma Bois Are Goin (From Ottawa) We Gon Throw **** On Him. We Gon Start Another Brawl [Makin Plans This Weekend] HaHaHa

*[I'm Serious]*


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Many people said the same about the previous game when the Raptors played the Nets in NJ, but Vince came up short on that one. It'll be interesting to see if how he performs when 19 thousand fans are booing him every time he touches the ball.


But JR and MoPete played amazing defence on him tho...and he was throwing up some wild shots that game..and was more interested in beating us and talking to our players then actually playing


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> I dunno if we should boo him, remember all the time we boo McGrady and he has monster games against us


yes, lets hope that runs in the family... and he starts posterizing BOSH...


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes i got 16th row seats for the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been practicing my boooing so i will rep all the vince hatas on this board!!! :biggrin: bbbbbbboooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

kirk_2003 said:


> yes, lets hope that runs in the family... and he starts posterizing BOSH...



hahahahahahaha, yea right, vince will choke like he did in jersey against us. I wanna see the ***** drive on bosh, bosh will send it back, i also wanna see hoffa hammer him like last time when vince got mad and hoffa was like, wut u want to fight? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

rapsfan4life said:


> hahahahahahaha, yea right, vince will choke like he did in jersey against us. I wanna see the ***** drive on bosh, bosh will send it back, i also wanna see hoffa hammer him like last time when vince got mad and hoffa was like, wut u want to fight? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


not even... the man is going to laugh off the boos like its nothing... and he is going to stare right into the camera after a KIDD lob; thunderous dunk on BOSH... lets hope... BOSH reinjures his back after VC dunks on him... it would be a sight to see...

*chuck swisky to leo rautins "you gotta be kiddin' me?!"
*leo rautins replies "the man still has hops!"


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Yea.. I Wanna See Beef. Alston And VC PLEASE! And Nobody Stops Them.
VC & Alston At The Back Of The Court, When In-Boundin The Ball In. Alston Wud **** Him Up - I Wanna See Carter Actually Do Somethin And Not Just Talk And Give His Cryin Face To The Ref...lOl

Or Huffa Kickin VC's ***.. lOOl I'm So Tired, Its 12 AM. I'm Goin To Sleep

Bye


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The last game was quite entertaining, listenning to Chuck and Leo bash VC all game was fun. Our guys will need to be motivated for this one, hopefully we'll have something to cheer about.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

kirk_2003 said:


> not even... the man is going to laugh off the boos like its nothing... and he is going to stare right into the camera after a KIDD lob; thunderous dunk on BOSH... lets hope... BOSH reinjures his back after VC dunks on him... it would be a sight to see...
> 
> *chuck swisky to leo rautins "you gotta be kiddin' me?!"
> *leo rautins replies "the man still has hops!"




hahahaahahahaha :laugh: :clap: nice fantasy, to bad vince will cry like a biatcchhh.... 10 bucks as soon as vince wooppsss.. i mean WINCE has that pained i've just dislocated my spinal chord look on his face and starts making a mockery of the sport, the fans will clap like animals. 

I wanna see Vince go down and cry again and the crowd laughing but the greatest thing that would happen(and i would give up a loss for this) is to see Bosh get hammered, and than get up and stare down vince like.......LETS SEE YOUR PU$$y a$$ get up after that, and then the crowd proceeds to go with a standing ovation for BOSH!!!

Every sports station in canada "ohhh what's this, vince is hurt again, has he destroyed his knees, has he punctured a lung, OH NO WAIT, ITS A CRAMP" :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

speedythief said:


> As hard as it is to swallow, we might need to lose this game. Philly is maintaining a 1-2 game lead over Orlando and New Jersey. Us losing this game could make the difference between us picking 15th or 14-13th.


A win is worth one or two spots.

Especially when it is more likely then not that who you would take at 13 is usually hanging around at 15.


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

rapsfan4life said:


> hahahaahahahaha :laugh: :clap: nice fantasy, to bad vince will cry like a biatcchhh.... 10 bucks as soon as vince wooppsss.. i mean WINCE has that pained i've just dislocated my spinal chord look on his face and starts making a mockery of the sport, the fans will clap like animals.
> 
> I wanna see Vince go down and cry again and the crowd laughing but the greatest thing that would happen(and i would give up a loss for this) is to see Bosh get hammered, and than get up and stare down vince like.......LETS SEE YOUR PU$$y a$$ get up after that, and then the crowd proceeds to go with a standing ovation for BOSH!!!
> 
> Every sports station in canada "ohhh what's this, vince is hurt again, has he destroyed his knees, has he punctured a lung, OH NO WAIT, ITS A CRAMP" :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:



ahaha Rapsfan4life, if that happened, my god that wud be crazy,,,,

but first is first, we need this 1 win.. all the raptors players must be thankful for our supprt throughout the season,, they must win this for us,, :cheers:


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Wow, if someone threw a bear at Vince, I don't think he'd leave the stadium alive!


they poored bear on kordell stewart in pittsbyurgh about 2-3 times.
between 1998-2000


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

Who here is going to the game?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

DwayneWade said:


> Who here is going to the game?


Madman is.


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

:curse: u lucky ,, u very very lucky


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

DwayneWade said:


> :curse: u lucky ,, u very very lucky


well i am not even sure if the tickets i got are real, my aunt got them for my brother as a bday present but payed $80 for $40 tickets.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

[strike]you guys in canada are the fakest fans in the world im glad vince left y'all sorry asses[/strike] you guys must not remember all the good times he gave canada if it wasnt for him there would be no basketball team in canada if you guys take a second and think about he had every right to ask out, to build a contender you have to keep key pieces and thats something toronto did not do they got rid of almost everyone from the year vince led the team to the semifinals and didnt even try to keep him happy all vince did was ask them to speak to dr.j and they couldnt even do that so in my mind he did the righ thing and got out also the toronto front office spoke openly abput makin chris bosh the head of the franchise so they got what they want and what has chris did........ ****


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'd hope Toronto fans would be above throwing stuff. That's despicable and good fans don't do that kind of ****.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> [strike]you guys in canada are the fakest fans in the world im glad vince left y'all sorry asses[/strike] you guys must not remember all the good times he gave canada


Most Raptors fans think back fondly to the times Vince was a star. But we also remember when he said he didn't work hard.



> if it wasnt for him there would be no basketball team in canada


There was basketball in Canada before Vince, and there still is basketball in Canada, so that's that.



> if you guys take a second and think about he had every right to ask out, to build a contender you have to keep key pieces and thats something toronto did not do they got rid of almost everyone from the year


We re-signed Antonio Davis, Alvin Williams, Jerome Williams, and added Hakeem Olajuwon in order to make Vince happy. We tried to keep the team together and make another run. We catered to his wishes doggedly.



> vince led the team to the semifinals and didnt even try to keep him happy


We re-signed everyone he wanted to keep and got rid of Oakley, who pushed him too hard. What more did he want?



> all vince did was ask them to speak to dr.j and they couldnt even do that so in my mind he did the righ thing and got out


They did speak to Dr. J. The Team President and CEO and the Interim General Manager met with him in Toronto and talked to him for several hours.



> also the toronto front office spoke openly abput makin chris bosh the head of the franchise so they got what they want and what has chris did........ ****


What has Chris [did]? He's done alot, and he is improving by leaps and bounds each game. You'd have to be _Vinsane_ to overlook his potential.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Vinsane, consider yourself politely pwned(by speedy that is)... CLEARLY you weren't paying close attention to what Vince was wanting all along. It common knowledge that Toronto bent over backwards for him. Also, we traded him for a couple picks and a couple elderly role players, and because of that... Our record went.... UP! Thank you and good bye.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice post speedy.
Vinsane's post was so ignorant I didn't even want to bother, but looking at what you said, we share the same thoughts.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I don't know why, but I had much more hate for T-mac than I do for Vince. when T-mac came back for the first time I made sure I was there to voice my displeasure

I hope TO can play a spoiler to NJ, & keep VC looking at the playoffs from the outside


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

HKF said:


> I'd hope Toronto fans would be above throwing stuff. That's despicable and good fans don't do that kind of ****.


You're absolutely right HKF. 
No true fans would do anything like that. 
Torontonians for the most part are humble, and I don't remember anything like this hapenning when TMac, Stoudamire, or Davis came back to town. 
I doubt there'll be any real problems caused by fans during the game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors have bad fans? New Jersey has NO fans, the only reason Vinsane and three quarters of the Nets board even registered at this site is _because of_ Vince. Freakin bandwagoners, and you come here talking trash about us? :laugh:


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> [strike]you guys in canada are the fakest fans in the world im glad vince left y'all sorry asses[/strike] you guys must not remember all the good times he gave canada if it wasnt for him there would be no basketball team in canada if you guys take a second and think about he had every right to ask out, to build a contender you have to keep key pieces and thats something toronto did not do they got rid of almost everyone from the year vince led the team to the semifinals and didnt even try to keep him happy all vince did was ask them to speak to dr.j and they couldnt even do that so in my mind he did the righ thing and got out also the toronto front office spoke openly abput makin chris bosh the head of the franchise so they got what they want and what has chris did........ ****


I could argue till tomorrow about New jersey's dispicable fans but why bother arguing with all 3 of you :biggrin: 


BTW Like i said earlier, i will have awesome seats for this game and i cant wait


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

Some of the people in this thread make me sick!

I don't care what Vince Carter did. If you pour beer on him or throw something from the stands you will instantly demonize all Toronto sports fans because of your own selfish, childish behavior. You not only don't deserve to attend the game you shouldn't have the continued right to post on this messageboard. I hope moderators take action against those posters who are promising to be disruptive at the game.

Boo-ing is one thing, and is a natural component of professional sports, but wishing for or pledging to enforce physical suffering upon an athlete is crossing the line.


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

Q8i said:


> I'm Gon Buy Tickets.. 5 Of Ma Bois Are Goin (From Ottawa) We Gon Throw **** On Him. We Gon Start Another Brawl [Makin Plans This Weekend] HaHaHa
> 
> *[I'm Serious]*


Disgusting.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


>


good stuff


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm sure everyone here is hyped up about Friday's game, but let's not get carried away shall we?
Please try to show the same respect to the Nets fans as you would to any other fan at this site.
Thanks.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

I was thinking of wearing my Vince Carter jersey....so who will jump me if i do ?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I think we deserve to boo, when everyone was bashing vince we stuck by him and defended his *** to hell. But then he goes and asks to be traded, plays like ****, admits to not trying, and then plays like he did his first few seasons here. Sorry but i am not going to let his *** get away with it


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I want to see an entertaining game. I really hope the team is motivated for this one, because of late, they really haven't been playing like they care about what the outcome is.


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

Im so excited,, and i just cant hide it, i know, iknow, iknow, iknow, i know i watch this, watch this! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow, I can't wait, I would actually be scared if I was Vince. It's gonna get ugly at the ACC. Maybe Palace of Auburn Hills scary, haha.

I want the Raps to lose this one, even though it would be real sweet if they won. But with all these games down the stretch for the Nets being so crucial towards our second first round pick, losing would be more important.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey Juzt_Sick, I'm gonna steal your pic.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> The Raptors have bad fans? New Jersey has NO fans, the only reason Vinsane and three quarters of the Nets board even registered at this site is _because of_ Vince. Freakin bandwagoners, and you come here talking trash about us? :laugh:


Could be that, could be that the Nets forum is the only forum with Q&A with more than 1 player this year, could be one of the Nets mods writes on nba.com/nets or hosts the largest Nets news site... maybe recruiting? As a former mod you do know about recruiting?

K... thanks.

-Petey


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

kirk_2003 said:


> not even... the man is going to laugh off the boos like its nothing... and he is going to stare right into the camera after a KIDD lob; thunderous dunk on BOSH... lets hope... BOSH reinjures his back after VC dunks on him... it would be a sight to see...
> 
> *chuck swisky to leo rautins "you gotta be kiddin' me?!"
> *leo rautins replies "the man still has hops!"


What are you saying kirk?

Don't tell me your one of those vince bandwagoners too?!?

and by the way.. Too bad after one hit from Hoffa, Vince will be afraid to take it to the basket, which is exactly what happened last game. One hard foul and the man goes soft as hell.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if it wasnt for vince there would be no toronto raptors they would be the same as the vancouver grizzlies evryone should respect vince


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> if it wasnt for vince there would be no toronto raptors they would be the same as the vancouver grizzlies evryone should respect vince


just stop

you have no proof
you have no credibility
you have no substance
you have nothing


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

kirk_2003 said:


> not even... the man is going to laugh off the boos like its nothing... and he is going to stare right into the camera after a KIDD lob; thunderous dunk on BOSH... lets hope... BOSH reinjures his back after VC dunks on him... it would be a sight to see...
> 
> *chuck swisky to leo rautins "you gotta be kiddin' me?!"
> *leo rautins replies "the man still has hops!"


You want to see Vince dunk on and injure Bosh?

Sometimes I feel like I'm taking crazy pills when I read this stuff. :cheers:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> You want to see Vince dunk on and injure Bosh?
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I'm taking crazy pills when I read this stuff. :cheers:


So do I.
As far as the outcome of the game is concerned, I want to win this one. We're going to lose our fair share of games down the stretch anyways, so winning this game won't make too much of a difference. Yes, NJ could pass Philly, but even if they do beat us, I still don't see the Nets passing them.
I could be wrong.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> if it wasnt for vince there would be no toronto raptors they would be the same as the vancouver grizzlies evryone should respect vince


Ok, then explain this:

Raptors average home attendance since trade: 17,255.75
Nets average home attendance since trade: 15,296.58

Shouldn't it be the other way around, by your logic?


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2005)

So let me get this straight- the Nets have a total of 3 fans (you must be new to this board, I'm guessing??), and the Toronto fans are going to throw beer on Vince Carter? Anyone recall what happened in Detroit earlier this season when the fans did that to the Pacers? That's a smart idea guys. Can't understand for the life of me why VC would not want to be there. I thought when I opened this thread I would see something like "We have to beat these guys by 30" or "I hope Vince goes 0-30 from the field." But I guess I was wrong.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

haha. you really chastised us good

you guys might want to find a more appropriate thread for your mock outrage. I count like two posters who said anything controversial, and I doubt either was being serious

or at least wait until someone actually throws some beer

too much estrogen on these messageboards.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Drew said:


> I thought when I opened this thread I would see something like "We have to beat these guys by 30" or "I hope Vince goes 0-30 from the field." But I guess I was wrong.


It's better if the Nets win in the long run. Pushes us further down and helps you guys catch Philly, who's pick we own.

Hopefully this game will help Raptors fans get all the leftover angst out of their systems, just not in an illegal or embarassing way.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Man, I can't wait to hear the boos.

Although Carter will probably come down with the flu the day of the game or something. Or get hurt in warm ups. Or get hurt the game before.

Classic Carter.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

^ hangnail or a cramp is my bet, or the always popular..flu like symptoms or severe food poisoning :biggrin:


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm not going to sift through all the garbage in this post, but I will post the only thing that matters:

Nets record before getting Carter: 7 - 15
Toronto before trading Carter: 8 - 16

And where are we now? The Nets, after losing Richard Jefferson months ago are battling for the playoffs and are only .5 games out while the Raptors are out of contention. 

You guys can have your posterizations, throwing beer, and whatnot, but in the end, the Nets are winning and the Raptors are losing.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey u guys actually are looking for wins and actually trying to contend, we are on a rebuilding plan and are still like 4-5 game out of the playoffs, get outta here wit that crap


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> I'm not going to sift through all the garbage in this post, but I will post the only thing that matters:
> 
> Nets record before getting Carter: 7 - 15
> Toronto before trading Carter: 8 - 16
> ...


hey guys, i picked 100 apples in my trip to the orchard today but i decided to throw away all my baskets since i happened to see one bruised one. 

but hey, i can join in on the 'bantering the franchise to make it over the top' theme as well:
*JASON KIDD WANTS OUT*


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

You guys are 7 games out of the playoffs.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

trick said:


> hey guys, i picked 100 apples in my trip to the orchard today but i decided to throw away all my baskets since i happened to see one bruised one.
> 
> but hey, i can join in on the 'bantering the franchise to make it over the top' theme as well:
> *JASON KIDD WANTS OUT*


Good for him... but you know what? He has no say. Our GM doesn't want him to go. He's wanted out all year, but I really don't think that's affected his play(as evidenced by tonight's game) or influence on his teammates(look at how he got Vince into shape).


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

rapsfan4life said:


> Hey u guys actually are looking for wins and actually trying to contend, we are on a rebuilding plan and are still like 4-5 game out of the playoffs, get outta here wit that crap


oh gawd, the concept of competitive nature (especially those in competition have a really close relationship) are alluded by some.

just because there are some fans want to win this ONE game badly does not mean those same people have forgotten all about how important a higher pick would mean to this team. personally, i pray to the basketball gods that we'll lose this game to give the raps a chance to get a higher pick, and for NJ to get that much coveted eighth seed. but let's get something straight, the raps will not start to go on a losing streak for the rest of the season. they'll win a few games (ideally) and some posters would want one of those wins to be NJ because of vince carter.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> You guys are 7 games out of the playoffs.


7 games out of the playoffs? oh noes. what's a rebuilding team to do?

:uhoh:


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

trick said:


> 7 games out of the playoffs? oh noes. what's a rebuilding team to do?
> 
> :uhoh:


No need for the sarcasm. Someone said 4-5 games out, I simply corrected him.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> No need for the sarcasm. Someone said 4-5 games out, I simply corrected him.


then correct HIM

but then again, if you're not going to take the time to read ALL of our views, then i won't have the tolerance to not tell you again:
*JASON KIDD. YOUR TEAM'S MVP. THE ONE PLAYER WHOSE FRANCHISE REVOLVES AROUND. WANTS OUT OF NEW JERSEY AS SOON AS POSSIBLE*


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

trick said:


> *JASON KIDD. YOUR TEAM'S MVP. THE ONE PLAYER WHOSE FRANCHISE REVOLVES AROUND. WANTS OUT OF NEW JERSEY AS SOON AS POSSIBLE*


Thats quote worthy.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Numbed One said:


> Thats quote worthy.


if you change the font to red, it really enhances its tone and implications.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

when did kidd say that he want out?


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

trick said:


> if you change the font to red, it really enhances its tone and implications.


Done and done. And I mean done.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The papers says he wants out, he was quoted as saying otherwise in Sports Illustrated this month. And as noted, drop triple doubles doesn't seem like a guy whom wants out... does it?

Keep playing like that, means whatever teams he wants to go to will be weakened, when he gets there.

-Petey


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

trick said:


> then correct HIM
> 
> but then again, if you're not going to take the time to read ALL of our views, then i won't have the tolerance to not tell you again:
> *JASON KIDD. YOUR TEAM'S MVP. THE ONE PLAYER WHOSE FRANCHISE REVOLVES AROUND. WANTS OUT OF NEW JERSEY AS SOON AS POSSIBLE*


I read the first 25 or so, and the last 15 and saw that it was all more or less the same. I felt no need to continue reading them. Also, why is it so difficult to have a normal conversation here? I was simply bringing my points without making an attack, but that seems to not be the goal of posting here. If you guys want to have a serious discussion on basketball, then let me know, otherwise, I'm out.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Petey said:


> The papers says he wants out, he was quoted as saying otherwise in Sports Illustrated this month. And as noted, drop triple doubles doesn't seem like a guy whom wants out... does it?
> 
> Keep playing like that, means whatever teams he wants to go to will be weakened, when he gets there.
> 
> -Petey


sorry for those posts dude. i have nothing but love for kidd and new jersey, but you know i have to back up my fellow raptors and their fans


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Petey said:


> The papers says he wants out, he was quoted as saying otherwise in Sports Illustrated this month. And as noted, drop triple doubles doesn't seem like a guy whom wants out... does it?
> 
> Keep playing like that, means whatever teams he wants to go to will be weakened, when he gets there.
> 
> -Petey


Not all players are as weak of mind as Vince Carter who let their offcourt feelings effect the quality of their play.

Kidd is a pro.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> I read the first 25 or so, and the last 15 and saw that it was all more or less the same. I felt no need to continue reading them. Also, why is it so difficult to have a normal conversation here? I was simply bringing my points without making an attack, but that seems to not be the goal of posting here. If you guys want to have a serious discussion on basketball, then let me know, otherwise, I'm out.


so you want to have a serious discussion and yet you don't want to read everyone's POV and where they stand in the whole scheme of things. 

Oh Kay


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

I hope Vince Carter goes off for 55 points and starts dunking in Chris Bosh's face so that some of the people here will shut up bout injuring him.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

trick said:


> so you want to have a serious discussion and yet you don't want to read everyone's POV and where they stand in the whole scheme of things.
> 
> Oh Kay


I read the last 20 and from that, speedythief posted a good post. Stop nitpicking about this...

Anyway, enjoy your picks. Hopefully from them you'll get a player close to Vince Carter's caliber.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> Anyway, enjoy your picks. Hopefully from them you'll get a player close to Vince Carter's caliber.


hey, how about that serious discussion? too lazy huh? 
Vince Carter v.2...ah, another jason kidd product.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

trick said:


> sorry for those posts dude. i have nothing but love for kidd and new jersey, but you know i have to back up my fellow raptors and their fans


It's all good, nice to have passionate fans, but lets remember attacking players, other teams sure, fan bases in general ok, don't attack other posters of the board.

That goes for all posters.

-Petey


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Petey said:


> Could be that, could be that the Nets forum is the only forum with Q&A with more than 1 player this year, could be one of the Nets mods writes on nba.com/nets or hosts the largest Nets news site... maybe recruiting? As a former mod you do know about recruiting?
> 
> K... thanks.
> 
> -Petey


Bud_Boy = PWNED!!!!!


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

Carter is a wimp. Plain. He's a second banana. Second Fiddle. Beta. So he looks good since the trade with Kidd? so what. Kidd made Kenyon Martin look good. And we all know about that. Bosh ain't second anything. He's tough. Anyone see him land hard against memphis(?) in their lane after a off. reb and bounce off the floor? I winced at that one. Bosh got back up, grimaced, and sunk some free throws. 17 and 9 people. Post VC those numbers are probably closer to 19 and 10. Next year, I honestly expect Bosh to average close to, or just above a double double. I can see his scoring hitting the 20 ppg milestone. In his 3rd year. Vince who? I would love if the crowd gave vince the silent treatment, just clamped down everytime he touched the ball, on some eerie 'children of the corn' steez. **** givin him recognition. **** givin him any credit for 'building' this franchise. Thats the nature of the beast boys, when you leave the tribe, you become a marked man. The good times were good, Vince, but if we see you on the court were gonna throw stuff at you, insult you, boo you, pick drunken fights with ya and cheer if the team slams you with hard fouls. We want to see you get your heart eaten out alive and your spine ripped out like a Predator's trophy. Thats just how it is between us and vince, so nets fans, stay the hell outta it. ( all THREE, yes, THREE of you... :nah: )


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

PetroToZoran said:


> Anyway, enjoy your picks. Hopefully from them you'll get a player close to Vince Carter's caliber.


you do realise that VC was averaging 14 points here? Yeah i guess 4 players in the next 2 drafts combined cant equal that :uhoh:


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

wow.. if a second banana can do 27/6/5... shooting 45%... I'd take that... he's been the best wing player in the league since he got traded....


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

You Know What? All This Beer Throwin And Stuff Was All Joke, It's Not Like Anybody Is Gon Do It. The Posters Just Wanna Show How Much They Hate Carter, Of Course We Wont Throw Beers... It's Just A Game & We Need To Win It So We Can Bring Excitment To The Raps Fans, That's All...

Carter Is Been Playin Like The Old VC I Know, And I'm Happy For Him.

Let's Go Raps!


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

swurv said:


> Carter is a wimp. Plain. He's a second banana. Second Fiddle. Beta. So he looks good since the trade with Kidd? so what. Kidd made Kenyon Martin look good. And we all know about that. Bosh ain't second anything. He's tough. Anyone see him land hard against memphis(?) in their lane after a off. reb and bounce off the floor? I winced at that one. Bosh got back up, grimaced, and sunk some free throws. 17 and 9 people. Post VC those numbers are probably closer to 19 and 10. Next year, I honestly expect Bosh to average close to, or just above a double double. I can see his scoring hitting the 20 ppg milestone. In his 3rd year. Vince who? I would love if the crowd gave vince the silent treatment, just clamped down everytime he touched the ball, on some eerie 'children of the corn' steez. **** givin him recognition. **** givin him any credit for 'building' this franchise. Thats the nature of the beast boys, when you leave the tribe, you become a marked man. The good times were good, Vince, but if we see you on the court were gonna throw stuff at you, insult you, boo you, pick drunken fights with ya and cheer if the team slams you with hard fouls. We want to see you get your heart eaten out alive and your spine ripped out like a Predator's trophy. Thats just how it is between us and vince, so nets fans, stay the hell outta it. ( all THREE, yes, THREE of you... :nah: )


lol. Children of the corn stare HAHA. 

and just to save someone the faux Political Correctness 101 lesson, Swurv doesn't actually want the predator to hunt Vince Carter. And he knows it's not mature to get the predator to hunt people, etc. etc.

(personally, I think we really should get the predator to hunt people, but I do not in any way represent the entire Toronto Raptors fanbase. Thank you)


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Petey is the best... I love Petey Petey is the best


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

Hu ever started this beer throing thing, grow up, its dispicable, u hate him that much u wanna hurt him? sure we all are mad at him, but we need to concentrate on winning this game instead talking about this s.h.i.t

DwayneWade creater of this thread


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Geez, lighten up you all with your fake outrage.

No one is seriously going to be throwing any beers. I'm willing to bet the people who said they were going to throw the beers wouldn't be able to buy them in the first place.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Numbed One said:


> Geez, lighten up you all with your fake outrage.
> 
> No one is seriously going to be throwing any beers. I'm willing to bet the people who said they were going to throw the beers wouldn't be able to buy them in the first place.


lol exactly


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

don't worry I don't need the PC 101 lesson, it was'nt meant to be balanced and fair. That's my point: We not SUPPOSED to like Vince. He WANTED to leave, AND he was doggin it. J-Kidd is bein a pro, putting up his numbers while still letting management know he wants out. Maybe in the future he might start to dog it, but I doubt that, thats just not Kidd. Point is, Vince went out like a punk, so we're entitled to treat him like one. It's just sports, these guys make millions of $$ and at the end of the day, we can hate em all the way to the bank. They don't have to care about 'us', but they do have some kind of responsibility to earn the $$ they make. No other job lets you simply slack off and pout until you get moved to another office, so we should not have to treat this like any other job. These guys pull crap like this all the time and fans should not let it slide. Glenn Robinson? Gee he's real healthy now that he's on the #1 or 2 team in the league.....the guy is making 12 million dollars this year. Say it with me: 1-2 M-I-L-L-I-O-N. C'mon. Donyell is playin like a mad-man, mind ya he is looking for that paycheque, but still. Guys with Eric Williams' attitude should be more prevalent in the leaague, heck Iverson is another one. These guys play their hearts out, and each makes very different money, but I'd say they both leave it on the floor in a very similar way. Iversons got guaranteed money for a minute, but he gets up and plays. Thats a warrior, a guy who can lead a team, maybe not to the promised land, but at least to a whiff at the finals. Vince aint that guy, not for us. Maybe something in his head is putting that crazy talent and athleticism to use in NJ, maybe it's the fact he is afraid to **** around with Kidd there to egg him on. But he wasn't doin it HERE, and its what we paid him and emotionally invested in him to do. Then he whined and got scurred. So **** him. Amen.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

PetroToZoran said:


> I'm not going to sift through all the garbage in this post, but I will post the only thing that matters:
> 
> Nets record before getting Carter: 7 - 15
> Toronto before trading Carter: 8 - 16
> ...


The Raptors are in rebuilding mode. For most of the season they've still managed to be only 4 or 5 games out of the playoffs. The Nets are clearly in a win now mindset.We'll see what happens in the future. 
It's going to be tough for the Nets to lure any players in, considering the fact that they won't have any cap flexibility.
Next season, Vince, Kidd and Jefferson will be making over 40 million dollars combined. That leaves Thorn with his hands tied.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Hey Juzt_Sick, I'm gonna steal your pic.


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

arcade_rida said:


> Petey is the best... I love Petey Petey is the best


Sucking up always works.
:biggrin:


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Yea i remember when Bosh got hammered, he got right back up the other team any satisfaction, he then got a standing ovation from the fans as if almost mocking vince in spirit hoping he was watching. VINCE ON THE OTHER HAND, well we all know the story. 

As for kidd playing hard regardless of how desperate he is to get our of there, well all i can say is its nice to have a professional huh. (sarcasm)

Finally when it comes to the beers, nobody means nothing by it, just a cruel symbol of the deep hatred for Vince, we are not Detroit, Toronto fans and people are some of the classiest there is. BOOK IT! As for the boos, vince is outta luck there :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the booing will be inevitable on April 15th, but the big question is how will Vince respond to it?
Do you think he'll be motivated by it?


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Knowing Vince it will probably hurt him, because he is a genuinly nice guy who craves approval and to be liked by simply everybody. I truly don't think he even knows how much fans here hate him and once he finds out i think he will lose his game on that day. And even if he doesn't it should be a great show regardless, did i mention i will be there??? :biggrin:


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

Numbed One said:


> Geez, lighten up you all with your fake outrage.
> 
> No one is seriously going to be throwing any beers. I'm willing to bet the people who said they were going to throw the beers wouldn't be able to buy them in the first place.



Lol i know i know, it was all fake outrage, i just hadnt said anything in a long time, and being this threads creator, i should keep posting,, its just i was away for a while,, i was just joshin around to get attention. :banana: :banana:


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

WoW you guys must be pretty bored in canada, the only excitement you guys can get in throwing beer cups at carter,lol, enjoy being stuck in mediocrcity for the next, god knows how many years

Oh Yeah Thanks for Vince


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

showstopper496 said:


> WoW you guys must be pretty bored in canada, the only excitement you guys can get in throwing beer cups at carter,lol, enjoy being stuck in mediocrcity for the next, god knows how many years
> 
> Oh Yeah Thanks for Vince





trick said:


> *JASON KIDD. YOUR TEAM'S MVP. THE ONE PLAYER WHOSE FRANCHISE REVOLVES AROUND. WANTS OUT OF NEW JERSEY AS SOON AS POSSIBLE*


..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

showstopper496 said:


> WoW you guys must be pretty bored in canada, the only excitement you guys can get in throwing beer cups at carter,lol, enjoy being stuck in mediocrcity for the next, god knows how many years
> 
> Oh Yeah Thanks for Vince


 Stuck in mediocrity for years? Last time I checked, we don't have over $50 million invested into three players alone for the next god knows how many years, two of which are injury prone, the other is currently injured, and one of which is severely on the decline and as trick pointed out, wants out of New Jersey as soon as possible.

That team, on top of all that, will not be getting any top draft picks this year, or for the next few years. Will never be too good to be a championship contender, will never too bad to get a potential superstar through the draft, and will never have the cap space to sign anyone of significance.

THAT is what I call mediocrity.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Stuck in mediocrity for years? Last time I checked, we don't have over $50 million invested into three players alone for the next god knows how many years, two of which are injury prone, the other is currently injured, and one of which is severely on the decline and as trick pointed out, wants out of New Jersey as soon as possible.
> 
> That team, on top of all that, will not be getting any top draft picks this year, or for the next few years. Will never be too good to be a championship contender, will never too bad to get a potential superstar through the draft, and will never have the cap space to sign anyone of significance.
> 
> THAT is what I call mediocrity.


In regards to picks, there aren't many in the league better at it then Thorn. He swapped Griffen for RJ, picked Krstic, and has shown he can draft well. It's not always about location but scouting.

-Joe C.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Joe Camel said:


> In regards to picks, there aren't many in the league better at it then Thorn. He swapped Griffen for RJ, picked Krstic, and has shown he can draft well. It's not always about location but scouting.
> 
> -Joe C.


That's true.
There are plenty teams that have gotten some very solid picks year in and year out, even though they haven't been in a favorable position. San Antonio is always a team that comes to mind.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> That's true.
> There are plenty teams that have gotten some very solid picks year in and year out, even though they haven't been in a favorable position. San Antonio is always a team that comes to mind.


Yes another good scouting team, Manu, Parker, and their PF overseas... don't recall his name. 

-Joe C.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Joe Camel said:


> In regards to picks, there aren't many in the league better at it then Thorn. He swapped Griffen for RJ, picked Krstic, and has shown he can draft well. It's not always about location but scouting.
> 
> -Joe C.


 Oh I know. And even if the Nets make the playoffs, it's a deep draft regardless this year. The entire point I was making was that in other guy's opinion, the Raptors are to be mired in mediocrity for years to come, so I flipped the script on him and gave him reasons why I could say the same about the Nets, that's all.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Oh I know. And even if the Nets make the playoffs, it's a deep draft regardless this year. The entire point I was making was that in other guy's opinion, the Raptors are to be mired in mediocrity for years to come, so I flipped the script on him and gave him reasons why I could say the same about the Nets, that's all.


Gotcha, everyone can say what they want, ultimately it only comes down to what happens on the floor which we have no control over.

Like I think the whole Atlantic even the Knicks (Ariza) have some young exciting players. Should be fun ball for a while.

Could be worse... we could all have only Kobe and have him dictate personal moves or be the Clippers (sorry Weasel)...

-Joe C.


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

why isnt bud weiser boy a mod?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

DwayneWade said:


> why isnt bud weiser boy a mod?


He used to be.


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

Anywayz, with the playoff race heating up, and the Nets tryin to grab every game they can, and playing at their highest level,, will we be ready for them?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

About the mediocrety thing, Both teams have a good future the Rapz have Bosh and a few picks, the Nets have RJ a coming star, The best PG or the second best PG in the league, a top 5 player on the Offensive side. A 7'0 YOUNG center with tons of potencial. and 2 first Round picks.

And even if Kidd wants out the Nets future can be even better. With picks, or Young players...


----------



## Nets1524512 (Mar 7, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Wow, if someone threw a bear at Vince, I don't think he'd leave the stadium alive!


very inappropriate and unnecessary. speedy.


----------



## Nets1524512 (Mar 7, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I not only hope he gets booed, I hope he gets cups thrown at him and his legs broken.



you are an animal


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nets1524512 said:


> edited


 I know it's spelled beer... that post was directed to the other poster who spelled it "bear". I spun my post around that... saying if someone threw a bear at him, he probably wouldn't make it alive. Get it?

God... some people need to lighten up.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

I think we've establish the fact that it's all jokes. And considering what he did to us in recent times, I think we have the right to joke about **** like this. Go back, you animal.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nets1524512 said:


> you are an animal


 And you are a swamp monster. :clown:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> God... some people need to lighten up.


Hell yeah.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

BBB said:


> Hell yeah.


I thought that readers of this thread would be responsible enough to distinguish between jokes and idle threats and true, disruptive intentions. I suppose not.

Since this thread seems to be a cespool of baiting and flaming between jaded Raptors fans and the enraged Knights of Carter, I'm going to close it.


----------

